# Yoshida's and Ginger Smoked Salmon



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a piece of salmon thawing in the fridge and thought about putting it in some brine...changed my mind. Marinaded in Yoshida's Original for about an hour, added grated ginger and popped it on the smoker at 200* with alder for about an 1-1.5 hrs (IT was 135-140). Threw one of the leftover twice baked potatoes on with it for about 45 minutes and it was dinner!

Just put in the smoker








After about 45 minutes







Done!







My dinner! The other half doesn't like salmon and since he's out of town, it was perfect for me!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 14, 2012)

I love salmon and this one looks great


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> I love salmon and this one looks great




Thanks so much! It's one of my favorites and since my significant other isn't a huge fish eater (other than deep fried) and works out of town, I can have it several times a week.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 14, 2012)

Man I need to go fishing,  looks great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Man I need to go fishing,  looks great.




Thanks! Fished this out of the local supermarket. They had 1.1 lbs Pacific Salmon for $5.00!


----------



## venture (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks excellent and brings back memories of Ron!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

Venture said:


> Looks excellent and brings back memories of Ron!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thank you and I got the idea from one of his posts. I didn't get the chance to "know" him here on the forum but I have read lots of his posts.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks great man


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 15, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks great man




Thank you!


----------



## jeff hawthorn (Dec 8, 2015)

This looks fairly cut and dry. I plan on smoking some salmon and a standing rib roast for Xmas so I'm looking for simplicity an this looks like the winner for salmon. No never smoked salmon or a standing rib roast. Any pointers on the salmon? Something a beginner might miss in this process, I get my wood chips from lowes apple or cherry is my choices. I could order alder. Thanks in advance. Oh foil on the bottom of salmon when smoking or no.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 8, 2015)

There's a ton of different brines for Salmon.  I use a dry brine with a ratio of 4/1  Dk br sugar / non iodized salt.  I prefer Alder for the wood flavor.  Salmon is on a rack with no foil.  The only possible foil would be at the bottom of the smoker to catch drippings.


----------

